# Eats rabbit poop!?



## Happy2hav (May 7, 2012)

Have the sweetest, smartest puppy. Trained for outdoors.... He's 15 weeks.
We have a small suburban yard. I let him play in the grass and he seems to sniff and pke his muzzle in the grass and chews. First I thought it was grass. Now I'm convinced it's rabbit poop. We dont have rabbits though I've seen a few in the neighborhood. He also had a positive fecal for coccidiosis. What can I do to rid him of this nasty habit?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

rabbit stew. LOL here's something on this, but quite often management ie. supervising is the best remedy. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1680886/pdf/canvetj00575-0079.pdf


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Lawdy lawdy but does my guy LOVE the rabbit poop!!! It's like a buffet in my yard. We've asked our vet if there's a problem with him doing this, but he is pretty unconcerned.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yum...My boys love it


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a virutal schmorgesborg.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Our dogs will snack on rabbit poop if they can find it! We do our best to keep the rabbits out of the dog's portion of the yard, but sometimes they slip through.

What bothers me is when our dogs go after the ravens' poop. That is disgusting! We have to be extra diligent at trying to scrape that stuff up before the dogs get it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rabbit poop, deer poop, chicken poop... And the WORST... turkey poop! Kodi eats, or worse, ROLLS in them all. I just have to remind myself, that cute and fluffy as he is, underneath, he's still a dog!ound:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I could've written this thread! Same thing happening w/Kallie. Buries her nose in the grass & just roots for poop! I'm sure that's what she's doing cuz we have lots of rabbits. And she is on meds for coccidia right now. I try to stop her from doing it, but she's so darned quick!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ugrr Mine love rabbit poop too. Sometimes they don't play, they just look for poop. :frusty:


----------



## Happy2hav (May 7, 2012)

Totally agree, try to catch that little nose when it buries in the grass and have scooped more than a few little rabbit kibbles from his mouth! EWWW! Reassuring to hear he is acting normally. Been telling him "No" with a stern voice when he does it. Thanks Dave for the link. I always read the links you suggest to others. They are always so informative.


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Isabelle thinks rabbit poop is a delicacy. I try to keep the yard clean but she usually ends up finding these morsels first. Good luck


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

When I first got Rosie, I had another large dog in the fenced area. So Rosie was walked outside the fence. When she found rabbit poop, there was no stopping her. But I finally got her attention and scolded her so that she would leave it. Same with the chicken poop. Now she is in the fenced area and rabbits can't get in, but we have free ranging chickens there and she no longer pays attention to the poop. But if I were you, find her favorite rabbit poop (I found that they tend to use the same area) and spray with the bitter apple spray liberally. That should fix her. I have sprayed the chicken pellets and bird seed and Rosie leaves that.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> When I first got Rosie, I had another large dog in the fenced area. So Rosie was walked outside the fence. When she found rabbit poop, there was no stopping her. But I finally got her attention and scolded her so that she would leave it. Same with the chicken poop. Now she is in the fenced area and rabbits can't get in, but we have free ranging chickens there and she no longer pays attention to the poop. But if I were you, find her favorite rabbit poop (I found that they tend to use the same area) and spray with the bitter apple spray liberally. That should fix her. I have sprayed the chicken pellets and bird seed and Rosie leaves that.


Good idea. I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Eats poop, kisses mom. Story of my life. /


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My good friend has 2 rabbits in the backyard, they have a hutch but they let them run loose most of the day in the backyard and there's poop everywhere. two visits in a row, the dogs were totally snacking on rabbit poop every chance they get, so I don't bring them to her house anymore, since my friend won't clean up the poop but that's near impossible b/c it's all over the place in the backyard. they like horse poop too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig loves to munch cocoa puffs in the grass too.


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

This is an old thread but found in on search. Rocky is into deer droppings and worms. As someone above said, he's quick as lightning and learning to chew sneaky so I don't see him.. lol

He's 4 months old now and loves this stuff. Unfortunately we have tons of deer around here and their dropping are even on the sidewalk. People blow it into their yards and he spends most of his walk sniffing for the scent.

From this thread it looks futile trying to stop him...


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Holy smokes!!!!! I got to watch for this. I have rabbits, turkeys and TONS of deer!!!! Well turkey season starts next week!!! A few gobblers may hit the deck. >


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Wonder If thats what Hank is doing? Better than what he used to do. We would go for a walk down the lane and he'd run and grab one of his old turds and take off like a rocket. The first couple times I'd try and chase him and take it away from him, but then decided it was a game so when I ignored it, he quit. One time in the house, he must of been about 3 months old, if he turdled in the house and I didn't know it, he'd bring me his turd and drop it right in front of me. As if to say oh yea I did this yesterday just thought I'd let ya know! Lucky for me he does not Turdle in the house any longer! Or play with his poop! But he may be sniffing up Rabbit poop! We have them all over. The other day I caught him sniffing Raccoon poop! Ughh How can a dog so cute be so gross??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

w8in said:


> Ughh How can a dog so cute be so gross??


Because they ARE dogs first, and cute second! ound:


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

True true!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ugh! WHY do they do that LOL!
Sophie is not that keen on rabbit poop, or any other poop either for that matter, only her OWN. And it has to be fresh from the oven! Nasty puppies lol


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hah. I just posted in the other poop thread. Cat poop! That's the holy grail for my doggies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Hah. I just posted in the other poop thread. Cat poop! That's the holy grail for my doggies.


Cat crunchies!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Luckily Emmie is not a poop eater.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow absolutely loves rabbit poop. I can hardly drag her off it. She'll sample deer and elk poop but doesn't seem to go for it like the rabbit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow absolutely loves rabbit poop. I can hardly drag her off it. She'll sample deer and elk poop but doesn't seem to go for it like the rabbit.


Kodi's favorites are deer and horse... rabbit is a distant third, and, thankfully, he's not too interested in turkey or goose poop.

While I don't like ANY poop eating NONE of the other animal poop smells as bad on their breath as dog or (worst!!!) cat poop!!!


----------

